# Medium length coat?



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I know chis can have short coats and long coats but is a "medium" length possible? 

When I got Olive I was told her father was a long coat chi with the same coloring as Olive. The mother was a rescue chi, not sure what she looked like....

Olive is obviously not long coated but her coat does seem thicker and longer than other short hairs Ive seen, ecpecially around her chest and back.

Here's a pic, it's kinda hard to tell though


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I would say her coat comes from whatever the mix is in mom. Chi's come in Short Coat or Long Coat; *but* there are a lot of varying degrees to which the long coat can appear (not necessarily to standard, but they do happen.). Some have a really thick double coat; like my Ellie. Looks almost pomeranian-ish Her daughter Kahlua is technically a long coat; but it is smooth all over her body and only her tail and ears have fringe. When she was a pup she looked rather short-coat'ish; just really thick.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Ahhh ok that makes sence. So it's possible her coat could change over time?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry for my typing: my keyboard is having some error"s and everything is slightly off character)wise lol>

anyway yes< my kahlua"s coat changed a lot> they say it can take up to @ years for a lc chi to get their "full coat"> ok thats supposed to say two> two years> 

that"s it< i"m restarting +p


----------



## christina (Jul 10, 2011)

Piper has a 'medium' long coat. She's got lots on her tail, her breeches, her ears, her chest, etc. but her body is very medium-ish. I think she comes out of a long-coat x short coat breeding but I'm not positive (I didn't get her from the breeder). Of course, she's only seven months old so her coat might do some pretty drastic changing.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> sorry for my typing: my keyboard is having some error"s and everything is slightly off character)wise lol>
> 
> anyway yes< my kahlua"s coat changed a lot> they say it can take up to @ years for a lc chi to get their "full coat"> ok thats supposed to say two> two years>
> 
> that"s it< i"m restarting +p


Lol this made me laugh. I understood it though


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

christina said:


> Piper has a 'medium' long coat. She's got lots on her tail, her breeches, her ears, her chest, etc. but her body is very medium-ish. I think she comes out of a long-coat x short coat breeding but I'm not positive (I didn't get her from the breeder). Of course, she's only seven months old so her coat might do some pretty drastic changing.


Actually a SC X LC breeding shouldn't make any difference as far as coat length in a LC puppy, compared to a LC X LC breeding. Their coats aren't typically done growing for 2 years I believe.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Smooth coated chis are meant to have a thick double coat like your girl. Reese's coat is very similar to Olives. Miley has very little fur, in some places she's fuzzy rather than furry. They certainly can have thinner coats, but that nice double coat is what smooths are "supposed" to have.


----------

